# Experimental Live Frog Cam



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone it's been a while since my last post but I had alot of free time on my hands the last couple days so... I wanted to invite you to come and take a look at a webcam I have watching my Leucomelas. Not sure I will continue to do this but for now it is up. Tomorrow I have been thinking about changing the cam to watch my Varaderos. Check it out if you would like. (I will be changing the camera angle for a feeding in about 20 minutes so you are almost guaranteed a good seat to watch.) 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jhetzel88

I'm not terribly fond of ustream but the advertisements are family friendly so I decided to go with them for now. Feel free to reply here or leave a comment on the channel.

Hope you enjoy.

-Fox


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

The link just gives me this:

"We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found."


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

It should be fixed now (hopefully). Sorry for any confusion .


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome.

I've done this from time to time so I can keep an eye on some of mine while I'm at the office or just show them off to my coworkers.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

On screen now in the brom is Rua. She is a showoff.  Feeding in 10 minutes.

-Fox


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

ghostpilot said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I've done this from time to time so I can keep an eye on some of mine while I'm at the office or just show them off to my coworkers.


Thanks,

Yeah it started as a way for me to watch the activity around their coco hut without being right up next to the tank. So I figured why not let others join in on the fun?


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Feeding starting now. Prepare for a fly massacre .


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok so next time I will remember to hit the record button before I dump the flies... lol I also took a pic of what you can expect to see if you have the right timing. 









Just in case they aren't out when you check it out.

I will post on here before feedings again if there is enough interest.


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

do you feed around the same time every day? if so i will try to be around to check it out!


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. I might have to try this for my frogs.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Joe, what's so experimental about your "experimental live frogs"? They look like Luecs to me. 

I'll be waiting to see you capture those Varadero mating.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Great idea,

It would be great if we could get a whole bunch of people to do this with different species... Would certainly provide those new to the hobby to do their research on a different level.

I know I found it quite challenging to find live frogs to look at in person, let alone videos on the net that did them justice.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Really cool. I dont like ustream after seeing it, but its a great idea. I just happened to go on while you were feeding just now


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Actually the cam hasn't been up all day I got insanely busy this morning. What you saw was about half a feeding that is recorded onto the channel. I will be bringing the cam up when I get home. 

To address the question about feedings. I am currently feeding every other day because, although my Leucs are good hunters and take out the majority of the fly drops there are always a pretty large amount of flies that escape or stay still and luck out. If I notice there are less left over flies crawling around than usual in the viv I will feed again that next day but there is usually more than enough to make them happy for two days. When I notice eggs in the viv I will bump it up to everyday because breeding takes more nutrients and calories out of them faster.

Plus, the Leucs tell me if they are hungry or are being too lazy to hunt the stragglers by sitting up and staring out the cage near where I usually drop their food off. If I notice that I will also feed them (unless they already were fed that day of course.) But they don't wait for food when they aren't hungry, they hop around and do other frog stuff .

But yes I usually do all my tank maintenance and feeding within the same time frame every day. 8 p.m. To 11 or 12a.m. Mountain time.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Joe, what's so experimental about your "experimental live frogs"? They look like Luecs to me.
> 
> I'll be waiting to see you capture those Varadero mating.


Lol I forgot to mention that I will be attempting to train the Leucs to jump through flaming rings and wear top hats and capes. I'm using subliminal messages played under music to train them. Hence the "experimental" portion of this whole thing. I dropped all of their supplies in with them a few weeks ago but so far only one wears the top hat. Add in some low dose radiation and I expect to have super frogs within the coming days .

Always a critic lol. Not sure how I missed that reply.

(-Disclaimer- I am in no way shape or form doing any of those cruel things to my frogs.)


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

crested said:


> Great idea,
> 
> It would be great if we could get a whole bunch of people to do this with different species... Would certainly provide those new to the hobby to do their research on a different level.
> 
> I know I found it quite challenging to find live frogs to look at in person, let alone videos on the net that did them justice.


Agreed! When I was first starting out I'm not sure I would have ever even began without Dendroboard and a group of coaches (DB members) that I probably drove crazy with simple questions. 

That would be amazing if more people did this as I bet we as broadcasters would get suggestions about our frogs. Maybe someone watching notices the early stages of STS coming on in a frog or somebody witnesses a power scuffle. All things I as a frogger would want to know. Granted people are most likely not going to watch them 24/7 but the more eyes you have the better I suppose. I also like the idea of having a camera that's already there so you can take screenshots or even point it to a portion of the tank you have a question about. I think I will continue to do this and at some point get some more cams to show my other Vivs. I Was even thinking about doing an entire viv construction on webcam as well that way people could watch in real time. Ustream probably won't be my method of choice but ill do some more research and please if anyone streams for other purposes let me know what you use. Perhaps even a portion on dendroboard called frog tv that would be cool but probably not feasible. 

I will let you all know what I find out. Also they are live at the moment.


----------

